# I buy more than I use, and I forget those I buy



## SBK (Jun 6, 2019)

I never was like this, when I purchase a library I squeeze the life out of it everyday. But lately I seriously must have a problem, I buy often deals and I even forget the names of them and what I have! This is pathetic! Someone help! I can't keep up with! lol Is there a more scientific-psychological thing here? Or just plain stupid buying stuff on sale?


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 6, 2019)

Commit to using the stuff you buy. Read some manuals and challenge to try something new. Best way to get value out of what you buy.

Or just stop buying....

But I can't support that lol


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 6, 2019)

Which DAW do you use? Several have patch management aspects that are very useful. In Logic I can see exactly what I have on all my VIs (not just Native Instruments). You have to do most of the legwork, but if you do a little at a time, you'll get it all organized and won't forget what you've already purchased.


----------



## YaniDee (Jun 6, 2019)

Those irresistible deals, especially the really inexpensive ones...commit to do at least one piece of music with it before you forget you have it!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jun 6, 2019)

There is no way out. We are doomed.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Jun 6, 2019)

It's fear of missing out. I'm like that during sales periods.

In my head it's like, if I don't get this now at a dramatically reduced discount price, I will have to pay more for it in the future. In the mean time I am paying interest on top of my interest on my credit card, which defeats the purpose of trying to save money. I know it's wrong and financially irresponsible so I've seriously tried to tone it down. I was always good with money when I was younger, even with credit cards, but currently I'm a bit shit at it!

I really feel that the online lifestyle where we have everything at our finger tips is really changing our mind sets and behaviour patterns, for the worse.


----------



## DSmolken (Jun 6, 2019)

You're not the only one... I've gotten a few emails of the "I bought your library months ago and haven't downloaded it yet, I want to use it for something, what was the download link again?" type.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 6, 2019)

People like to collect and don't like missing out.
We are not just composers, we are also collectors.
Collectors of these massive money eaters called libraries.


----------



## novaburst (Jun 7, 2019)

SBK said:


> Someone help!



What you can do the next time you get an impulse to purchase a library on sale think of a charity to give that cash, if you are giving to a charity then giving more cash can only help their course.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 7, 2019)

Guilty too!
Maybe there will be a day when I discover everything that's on my hard drives. But I have good reason to doubt it.

I think meanwhile I have passed the zenith of getting new stuff. 20 sales mails a day are annoying instead of tempting. Some interesting things here and there but mainly everything is covered. Ten times.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 7, 2019)

Three things that should stop me from buying much more in the near future:

- my SSD is full
- my template too
- my bank account not


----------



## enyawg (Jun 7, 2019)

Meetyhtan said:


> Three things that should stop me from buying much more in the near future:
> 
> - my SSD is full
> - my template too
> - my bank account not





Meetyhtan said:


> Three things that should stop me from buying much more in the near future:
> 
> - my SSD is full
> - my template too
> - my bank account not


To expand on the fine words of Meetyhtan, here are my Four things that should stop me from buying much more in the near future:

my SSD’s are full
my template is too large
my bank account is not
my mind is discombobulated
To make matters worse I’m known as the guy who does things for free.

But I’ll smoulder and burn till the end, writing and being absorbed in music, it’s my inevitable gift or some shit like that.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 7, 2019)

Morning Coffee said:


> I really feel that the online lifestyle where we have everything at our finger tips is really changing our mind sets and behaviour patterns, for the worse.


Yes. And because it comes down the internet pipe instead of through the mailbox, _no-one will ever know.. _


----------



## Stanoli (Jun 7, 2019)

Let`s found a ground DA: Dealaholic Anonymous

Hi, I am Marc and I am a Dealaholic.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jun 7, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> Yes. And because it comes down the internet pipe instead of through the mailbox, _no-one will ever know.. _



...except my wife Alex...


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 7, 2019)

If you're serious and not joking, here's what I suggest:

1) Take a year off from buying new software

2) Unsubscribe from all marketing email

3) Frequent the forums here that are more about making music than buying products

4) Do a little soul searching to get to the bottom of why you feel compelled to buy more than you can keep track of

5) Enjoy the software you have: make music with it

We've all been there to one degree or another. It's far easier said than done, I know. Don't be too hard on yourself.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 7, 2019)

Every time you feel the desire to buy a new library - just watch some of the videos and walkthroughs on the libraries you already have.

They probably do more than you remember ...


----------



## MartinH. (Jun 7, 2019)

SBK said:


> I never was like this, when I purchase a library I squeeze the life out of it everyday. But lately I seriously must have a problem, I buy often deals and I even forget the names of them and what I have! This is pathetic! Someone help! I can't keep up with! lol Is there a more scientific-psychological thing here? Or just plain stupid buying stuff on sale?



Are you a fulltime composer or do you have a non-music day-job that lately is either taking up more of your time or makes you feel more exhausted than it used to?


----------



## cqd (Jun 7, 2019)

Yeah.. like, while it's difficult I suppose, does one or two library purchases where after you use it you're like "I didn't need this" not kind of take care of it?.. That's what happened to me.. gonna pick up CSW when it's out..but really I'm pretty much done buying stuff..
Yeah, make music.. you have enough samples..


----------



## ka00 (Jun 7, 2019)

I’m no expert, but the only solution I think would work (for me) is like Geoff said, to unsubscribe from all deal emails and stop visiting websites where deals are announced or discussed (like VIC).

And then maybe try to redirect the compulsive hoarding tendencies to something not as self-destructive. Maybe like downloading lots of new albums from your streaming service of choice, or set a goal for yourself to create ten music tracks of your own that can live in album form or something, and then just obsess about making that.

Or find something else that isn’t too expensive but scratches the itch for novelty and collecting, like collecting various exotic types of teas or whatever (something not expensive and not bad for you).


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Jun 7, 2019)

It's a pure dilemma (for me too...) BUT 
You can ask (me too...) for medical assistance if needed


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 7, 2019)

Interesting discussion. I have one rule that governs any purchase: _Will I have an immediate use for the library?_ That's pretty much it. If it represents a massive time saver and I can match the sounds to upcoming or ongoing work, I'm OK with the purchase.

I'll also add that it's not so much the emails and marketing that adds to the buying. It's this place, especially those threads which appear around Black Friday where everyone details their shopping carts. Crazy stuff.

I'm not sure the right approach is to spend, spend, spend. But I'm also sure the right approach isn't to limit yourself too much and create extra work for yourself. Always tricky finding that line.


----------



## MisteR (Jun 7, 2019)

Nah. You still have at least one more level to go:

Accidentally buying stuff you already own.

Of course, in my defense, it was only majestic horns


----------



## redlester (Jun 7, 2019)

It must be a human trait, it affects most of us.

I have and use both Ableton and Logic. I also own the Elements version of Cubase 9, but I've never really got on with Cubase, the workflow and interface doesn't suit me. So I have no interest in Cubase Pro, especially with it needing a USB dongle. Yet this hasn't stopped me suffering occasional pangs of regret for not taking up the recent very low price upgrade offer for their 30th anniversary thing. For a product I don't even want, need, or would ever use in anger!

I have similar issues with owning (but no longer using) version 9 of Reason, every time they have a sale on upgrades to 10. Currently I'm resisting the "final few days" to get Arturia V7 update from 6. Knowing full well there will be better priced sales to come, yet still anxious to click that button before it's "too late".

Regular readers may know i was the lucky one who won the Spitfire "Everything" bundle in the tombola last year. This in itself presents another problem... do I keep buying every new library to maintain the fact that I have all their stuff, despite the fact I've barely had time to use most of what I have? (Guesses on a postcard as to how I've answered that in the past 6 months...).

Oh what's that...another voucher dropped into my UAD basket? The bastards! Now, what do I "need"....(other than to learn common sense and self control)?


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jun 7, 2019)

Downsizing has made a big difference in my productivity, both in terms of template and libraries. The key for me personally was reorganising all of my libraries into folders by mood, theme, genre, country, instrument etc.

1. It forced me to compose within the confines of the libraries i had designated to a given mood/genre.
2. It forced me to compare a smaller selection of libraries against each other for that particular folder i had assigned them.
3. It highlighted the superior libraries and gave me confirmation the other(s) would never get used.
4. After decluttering, on top of saving HD space, It has helped give me more focus on future purchasing decisions.
5. Same thing goes with Plugins and Mixing. 

I find Windirstat a handy companion tool whilst doing all this downsizing


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 7, 2019)

redlester said:


> Regular readers may know i was the lucky one who won the Spitfire "Everything" bundle in the tombola last year.


I had sympathy for you up until that point.


----------



## redlester (Jun 7, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> I had sympathy for you up until that point.



Yes, am fully aware "lucky" doesn't do it justice...only thing of any note that I've ever won in my life!


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 7, 2019)

I have this problem, only I don't have the credit card bills, since I am able to keep within my disposable income. But mine is more that I travel for work. Because they give per diem and I never eat that much, I have even more extra money. But, when I buy on the road, I sometimes forget what I got. It can be a problem. 

I used to just buy a lot during BF and Christmas only. But it seems in the last few years, the sales are more year round. Or maybe it's because I didn't used to buy so many orchestral instruments. But I am feeling done so maybe not so much any more? It definitely is a problem.


----------



## wst3 (Jun 7, 2019)

I've had this happen a couple of times, but when I dug a little deeper I discovered that the libraries in question just didn't suit my tastes. Neither was re-sellable, so I simply removed them from the system, stuck them on a backup drive somewhere because you never know? Nah, I know, but they don't take up a lot of space.

Now one of the reasons why I haven't been bitten by this more frequently is that I am amazingly cheap! Like Alex I almost always have a reason to purchase a library, I seldom purchase on a whim just because it is on sale.

Before you go cheering me on, this has it's consequences too. Many times I've purchased a library for a project only to discover that I needed many hours to really understand how the library works. And that can be painful! So painful!

Fortunately that was several years ago. These days I have libraries to cover most instruments and styles. If a new string library appears on the market (I'm talking to you Paolo, you and your lovely Venice) I will put it on the list. And I will wait until (a) a paying gig comes in where it will be a really good fit - albeit one with a painful learning curve) or (b) it goes on sale for a price I can't refuse.

The only way (b) happens though, is if it is something I am highly confident I can use. And not five years from now<G>!

Even if you limit the discussion to the four main food groups (strings, winds, brass, percussion) the advances in tech are getting smaller - not yet incremental, but smaller. The difference between whatever I was using when I started and CineBrass Core and CineWind Core was mind blowing. The differences between CineBrass Core and Cinematic Studio Brass are significantly less, and more about application that capability.

Where I do fall down the rabbit hole is specialty libraries - SoundIron just updated Bowed Bucket - I've probably used Bowed Bucket twice since the original release, but in both cases it made a difference. I probably have too many of these, they don't get frequent use, but I am sucker for them anyway. Especially for prepared pianos - I'll pretty much buy any (reasonably priced) prepared piano!

And that's the last issue I guess? If I spend $1000 on a string library I better get significant use (or at least significant ROI) from the purchase. If I spend $50 on a strange little library, and I can use it once to great effect, even on a freebie project, then I am happy. I used to sample these strange little sounds myself (think Mirage, maybe EPS) but since then I've discovered that I much prefer making music to making samples.

Buying things twice (only did that once) or forgetting you bought something entirely are probably going to become more common as the sheer volume of libraries of all ilk continues to increase. As a guess it will affect the smaller libraries more (how could I forget I paid $1K for GOS???)


----------



## SBK (Jun 7, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> Are you a fulltime composer or do you have a non-music day-job that lately is either taking up more of your time or makes you feel more exhausted than it used to?



You have a point here! I do have another work besides music. But I keep buying stuff and I don't remember them. Haha! 
I guess having too much libraries and packs is exploding your head with a lot of information and you even forget which libraries to use! At least for me. I feel so overloaded! Anyways! :D


----------



## Michael Stibor (Jun 7, 2019)

There's other things I'd rather spend my money on than sample libraries (like _guitars_ for example) so I really try to do my research before buying something, and then really use it to the fullest.
I feel like people go crazy on sample libraries as a crutch. I was like that with guitar pedals for the longest time. I had no inspiration or original ideas so I figured a new pedal would solve that! Much better to put your money towards orchestration courses, or mixing lessons, or something.


----------



## wst3 (Jun 7, 2019)

ok, I admit, I am far worse when it comes to buying guitars, stomp boxes, amplifiers, microphones and other hardware. Well, I was, I have reached a point of saturation for all but guitars and stomp boxes!


----------



## Illico (Jun 7, 2019)

ka00 said:


> I’m no expert, but the only solution I think would work (for me) is like Geoff said, to unsubscribe from all deal emails and stop visiting websites where deals are announced or discussed (like VIC).


I have the same problem and you have my solution.


----------



## josephspirits (Jun 7, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> Every time you feel the desire to buy a new library - just watch some of the videos and walkthroughs on the libraries you already have.
> 
> They probably do more than you remember ...



This is such a great point and something I make a point of doing often. I have youtube playlists for the libraries that I own and I try to review them, often just the audio as I am walking around, to remind myself of things that I already have. I think doing this every few months builds up a better mental library of what I could reach for when I'm writing. It's also interesting how a year later certain things will stick out to me as useful in a completely different way.

I also have essentially blank template workshop projects (in Logic) for my big libraries where I workshop different articulations, patch combinations, and track stacks then save those as what I refer to as "template blocks" that I can easily save and recall in other projects later. I like that when I recall those Logic tracks later they are already color coded and have an icon and name scheme, which saves time and keeps things organized when working quickly. An example would be a track stack of a bunch of shorts, a quartet of legatos, or a pre organized/named/colored track stack of all the articulations for a spitfire studio woodwind, for example. It's some meticulous work up front but I like that I can quickly load in that saved track stack in a project I'm working on and then play around with a lot of sounds quickly, deleting the patches I don't need as I go. Writing that out it sounds a bit mental, but I have found that for my workflow it allows me to stay organized while working quickly and getting a lot out of my libraries. 

I don't work like that all of the time but the reason I got there came from wanting to really go in and explore my Spitfire libraries and get the most out of them, and also save time by not having to rename/icon/color the same style tracks over and over.

I now do this when I get a new library as a way to explore how the libraries are organized and dig into the advanced folders etc., but it's also a good way to revisit older libraries.


----------



## mouse (Jun 7, 2019)

Usually whenever I buy a new library, I try to write a track with it immediately. That keeps it in my head and gives me ideas of what to use it on next


----------



## josephspirits (Jun 7, 2019)

redlester said:


> It must be a human trait, it affects most of us.
> 
> I have and use both Ableton and Logic. I also own the Elements version of Cubase 9, but I've never really got on with Cubase, the workflow and interface doesn't suit me. So I have no interest in Cubase Pro, especially with it needing a USB dongle. Yet this hasn't stopped me suffering occasional pangs of regret for not taking up the recent very low price upgrade offer for their 30th anniversary thing. For a product I don't even want, need, or would ever use in anger!
> 
> ...



Holy S**tfire! I can see how that blessing could mess with your head a little too though. If I had won that I would have felt the need to disappear in the mountains and not come back down until I had something to prove my existence. 

And I would probably feel guilty buying new libraries I really wanted because I had all that waiting to be used.


----------



## Syneast (Jun 7, 2019)

I did these things for one year:


Geoff Grace said:


> 1) Take a year off from buying new software
> 
> 2) Unsubscribe from all marketing email
> 
> ...



...and thought I'd do a lot of this:



Geoff Grace said:


> 5) Enjoy the software you have: make music with it



The desire to buy stuff went away after about 6 months, but I ended up making only one track that year.

When the year was over, I went back to buying stuff like crazy again. The problem is I don't think one year is enough, at least for me. I might have to commit to not buying anything more for the rest of my life if I want to get rid of GAS.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 7, 2019)

Meetyhtan said:


> We are not just composers, we are also collectors.



I have been thinking for a while now about moving away from trying to write music as a hobby and become a collector instead. It's so much easier.


----------



## artomatic (Jun 7, 2019)

Gas. I have it.


----------



## cqd (Jun 7, 2019)

josephspirits said:


> I also have essentially blank template workshop projects (in Logic) for my big libraries where I workshop different articulations, patch combinations, and track stacks then save those as what I refer to as "template blocks" that I can easily save and recall in other projects later. I like that when I recall those Logic tracks later they are already color coded and have an icon and name scheme, which saves time and keeps things organized when working quickly. An example would be a track stack of a bunch of shorts, a quartet of legatos, or a pre organized/named/colored track stack of all the articulations for a spitfire studio woodwind, for example. It's some meticulous work up front but I like that I can quickly load in that saved track stack in a project I'm working on and then play around with a lot of sounds quickly, deleting the patches I don't need as I go. Writing that out it sounds a bit mental, but I have found that for my workflow it allows me to stay organized while working quickly and getting a lot out of my libraries.



I think this is pretty much what I'm going to try to do I think..A sort of a modular template..It'd be handy enough for strings brass and winds..have a few different percussion variations..I'll get around to it any day now I'm sure..


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 7, 2019)

I find this thread so true! I’ve had to make do with Kontakt Player and libraries which work in it, due to lack of funds, and as I recently posted in the “Cheapest way to get Komplete 12?” thread, the time has come that I have to buy (full) Kontakt (on sale) as I have lost work due to not having it. 

Even in my position, I find that I have one Kontakt Player library which was an impulsive sale purchase, and it has not had the use it should have had!

However, there have been far more libraries (Both Kontakt Player and Full Kontakt) which I could (and should) have bought on sale, with an eye on the future, and I really regret not buying them now. 

As mentioned above, the time has come to have a template (or templates), so I really know what I have available.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 7, 2019)

I write every day, so I have to know what I have...never experienced the OT. 

I've even dug out old libraries that I used _too _much back when they were released. Like working with an old, potentially inspiring and/or very useful friend.


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Jun 7, 2019)

Blame it on the endorphin. Every time you buy, you'll get a shot.
I follow (now) a strict policy: I only buy niche products. No more string libraries! But they are so hard to resist ...


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 7, 2019)

Just buy everything. Not even gonna bother with some kind of deep and meaningful, here. You obviously have a problem. Just feed that problem. Feed it till it bursts and there is no problem anymore. You can’t take money with you when you’re dead. And funny enough, you can’t leave your licences to anyone in your will either. It’s a sick world we’re all in. Buying some Strings usually takes the edge off. For a bit.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 7, 2019)

Everyone has 10 billion sounds whether you have every orch library or just komplete/logic. I've gotten overwhelmed over the years. I would just take out a piece of paper and track down a pen (with ink in it) and write down what you absolutely need to make music. Samples, Synths, plugins, real instruments, etc. Then just use those. If something is lacking, then add something back or buy something else. Seems obvious but i've had to force myself to do this several times. I also find myself using things like Reaktor, Zebra, Absynth as opposed to samples of the same kinds of sounds. Make your own or pair down presets to the essentials and quickly tweak. I think a big problem with sounding samey is that few people create their own sounds or really take the time to make pre-made sounds their own.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 7, 2019)

If I really took my own advice I'd buy the Reaktor and K6 updates for $50 each as opposed to the Komplete 12 update for $100...


----------



## asherpope (Jun 7, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> Every time you feel the desire to buy a new library - just watch some of the videos and walkthroughs on the libraries you already have.
> 
> They probably do more than you remember ...


As the kids say...preach! I still get blown away watching walkthroughs/listening to demos of older libraries like ProjectSam OE and Heavyocity Aeon. It motivates me to do better with the tools I have


----------



## JEPA (Jun 7, 2019)

gh0stwrit3r said:


> Blame it on the endorphin. Every time you buy, you'll get a shot


I tell you my secret:
go for free plugins and free libraries. I feed my need to acquire and to collect with it. I have to resist also to buy everything on sale and I do this researching free plugins that do the same as the paid ones. With the libraries is too difficult, my medicine is to grow on what I already have looking for better sound improving mix techniques.

EDIT: ...but I am always looking at DEALS, DEALS, DEALS...

RE-EDIT: ... not being enough, I am subscribed to every audio-plugin-library's newsletter to not miss any deal.... 

RE-RE-EDIT: ...not being enough, I've just have read the Presonus newsletter and every Presonus user get a gift Waves True Verb for free! I have got Pre-Sonus Studio one free version for a year or so and then installed it being registered in their system... 

ULTRA-EDIT: ...and not being enough, there is amazon and ebay if you get bored...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 7, 2019)

Buy everything, wreck your credit, sell your children. Then maybe you might want to learn composition.


----------



## ManicMiner (Jun 7, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> Every time you feel the desire to buy a new library - just watch some of the videos and walkthroughs on the libraries you already have.
> They probably do more than you remember ...


This is true. I was looking for some library that would create a nice ambient soundbed for me,then someone mentioned Albion One eDNA which I already had, and I had a look at it and found some great stuff.



MisteR said:


> Nah. You still have at least one more level to go:
> Accidentally buying stuff you already own.
> Of course, in my defense, it was only majestic horns


This is indeed Black Belt level.


----------



## gpax (Jun 7, 2019)

To me, this discussion is a bit like having an AA meeting inside a pub. Imagine how many sample libraries you might actually pass on, or limit buying, by abstaining from reading the forum for a period of time. While all the suggestions are very useful, and apart from me being admittedly tongue-in-cheek, this very place has not been merely peripheral to my binges: it has often been the fuel to feed it.

Pre-announcements, speculative hype, countdowns, promotional pricing, polls, “what’s the best” discussions, people chanting “instant buy,” and the idea that a new library will lead to world peace... all gestate here dramatically. 

I’m not advocating we bail our beloved forum. But what if (and I’m being totally serious here) there was a dedicated thread, like this, that was a goal-oriented club or checkin that set three month or six month goals, etc., for the very purpose of support and solidarity for anyone struggling to curb purchases? Then, the great advice being offered in this thread has a bit more of a practical (and supportive) bite yoked to those shared goals.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 7, 2019)

Yeah, I sometimes think of this place as the _VI Shopping Network_ (VISN™). Obviously, it's a lot more than that; but the purchasing force is strong in this one.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## DS_Joost (Jun 8, 2019)

Just make honest assessments about what you use and what you don't. It's the same as spring cleaning in the house; what have you not used in the past year and what are you surely not gonna use this year?

I recently sold a whole bunch of synths, including a hardware one (Novation Peak). Why? Because I have Omnisphere 2 and Falcon.

Those are the two synths I go for. Those two. Nothing else. I can do everything synth and sound design wise with them. Everything. I sold the rest. Except Arturia's V-Collection. I have a soft spot for that one, always will, if only for educational value.

Sell your stuff. Free up your mind. Don't buy buy buy.

Also, in this business, being cheap hurts you in the long run. Better save up for one good plugin then a hundred lesser ones. Seriously. I learned this the hard way.

If you buy, do research. Lots of it. Sleep on things for a while. Think whether there is nothing you have that cannot do what you are looking to achieve, or what something claims it can. 99% of the time, you will find what you have already can. Yes, there are specialty libraries. Sometimes you really need those. Lately I bought Kwaya from Eduardo Tarilonte. Why? Because I am doing a project I want an African choir for. And there is nothing, absolutely nothing competing with that one. It is expensive, yes, but for African choir, there simply is no alternative. None. So that's why I bought it. And that's why I won't regret it.

Just think straight. Everyone wants to sell to everyone, 24/7. This is the online world. Every plugin will change the way you work, think, act, eat all that jazz. Don't fall for hype. Think like a professional. These are tools. Sometimes toys too, like the Arturia V-Collection (not saying it's a toy but I keep it as such). Work with tools, and sometimes, just sometimes spoil yourself with a toy. We are all human after all.


----------



## cqd (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi..My name is Patrick..I have too many string libraries..


----------



## ka00 (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm going to try this:


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 8, 2019)

ka00 said:


> Hi, my name is Kaan, and I also have too many string libraries.
> 
> The next step for me is the below. I'm going to try it for a week and see how it feels:


Good luck with that. Considering the Sample libraries discussion thread is where I decide to buy things more than the deal threads. 

It is hard though because I get a lot of good info from this place. However, I am feeling "full" after all the stuff I bought last year. I have all the basics and too many strings, brass and winds libraries. 

But offer me a bowed marimba? Oh, wait, I think I have one of those too. Sigh. 

Yeah, time to find something else to spend my money on.


----------



## cqd (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm still not even happy with the woodwinds I have, but yeah, I'm over the GAS..I'm going to get CSW whenever it's out.. other than that I'm good.. like, beyond a certain point they're not helping you..


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 8, 2019)

cqd said:


> I'm still not even happy with the woodwinds I have, but yeah, I'm over the GAS..I'm going to get CSW whenever it's out.. other than that I'm good.. like, beyond a certain point they're not helping you..


Truthfully, it all still sounds a little synthy to me and I have both SSO and HWO Diamond. And the Arks don't sound any better. I'm figuring I need to learn how to properly use them since others seem to make it work, because buying better products only helps so much. Otherwise I would be making such great sounds by now.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 8, 2019)

SBK said:


> I never was like this, when I purchase a library I squeeze the life out of it everyday. But lately I seriously must have a problem, I buy often deals and I even forget the names of them and what I have! This is pathetic! Someone help! I can't keep up with! lol Is there a more scientific-psychological thing here? Or just plain stupid buying stuff on sale?



You need to move up to the next level and start collecting DAWs.


----------



## Drundfunk (Jun 8, 2019)

How are you guys keeping track of what you bought anyway? Or know about updates? I have the Bohemian stuff from Virharmonic for example and I didn't know for half a year that one of the expansions was released, because I got no notification from them. Was just luck that I stumbled across it. I thought about creating an Excel document just to list every library and every plugin I own. Maybe when I have time and I'm super bored....


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 8, 2019)

I am sure it has been mentioned before, but one reason for this overbuying could also be an attempt at rekindling ones creativity. At least, that has been my main problem these last couple of years. I have a spreadsheet with all the stuff I bought and all the freebies from the last three years and it is appallingly long. I feel like I am close to actually start using the stuff I bought these last three years (he said after buying Riffendium 2 & 3 earlier today) instead of just buying. I am sure as hell getting close to filling up my hard drives to the brim.


----------



## Soundhound (Jun 8, 2019)

Do you mean the Plugin Manager? Where you can see that you have Kontakt, but not a list of your Kontakt libraries...

Or is this some Logic Pro black magic I'm not aware of? (He said flexing his all powerful wishful thinking muscle...)




stonzthro said:


> Which DAW do you use? Several have patch management aspects that are very useful. In Logic I can see exactly what I have on all my VIs (not just Native Instruments). You have to do most of the legwork, but if you do a little at a time, you'll get it all organized and won't forget what you've already purchased.


----------



## Soundhound (Jun 8, 2019)

SSD purchasing is the next link in the library domino effect chain.



michelsimons said:


> I am sure it has been mentioned before, but one reason for this overbuying could also be an attempt at rekindling ones creativity. At least, that has been my main problem these last couple of years. I have a spreadsheet with all the stuff I bought and all the freebies from the last three years and it is appallingly long. I feel like I am close to actually start using the stuff I bought these last three years (he said after buying Riffendium 2 & 3 earlier today) instead of just buying. I am sure as hell getting close to filling up my hard drives to the brim.


----------



## Anders Wall (Jun 8, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> There is no way out. We are doomed.


Jupp!
/A


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 8, 2019)

Drundfunk said:


> How are you guys keeping track of what you bought anyway? Or know about updates? I have the Bohemian stuff from Virharmonic for example and I didn't know for half a year that one of the expansions was released, because I got no notification from them. Was just luck that I stumbled across it. I thought about creating an Excel document just to list every library and every plugin I own. Maybe when I have time and I'm super bored....


This is something I have been trying to work on. But there is just too much. Can't figure out an easy way to do it. Though if everything is on an iLok, they allow you to download a csv file of all your licenses. That will open in Excel. It's a start.


----------



## gpax (Jun 8, 2019)

Some of us would make lousy therapists, lol.

Offering personal perspectives and ideas are only useful insofar as the other party is open, or has a similar measure of resolve, or is similarly wired to think in a certain way. “Just only buy what you need,” doesn’t come close to addressing a root cause for why some of us feel a certain rush to sell a body part for a sample library.

I actually think the many, many inquiries and threads that get started are about people wanting to be spared, or have someone else divine on their behalf whether or not a gamble will pay off. Moreover, there is an innate selfishness that actually thrives here - as it does in human nature itself - where the inquiries surrounding a new purchase are hoping someone else will take the fall first, and report back early.

Hence, my pseudo-serious suggestion to break this down to the barest expectations, which is to continue to share strategies, yes, but set a three month or six month goal where you know others are reminding each other of the same goal. Not unlike when I trained to run a marathon, and the team that ran at my pace was often the very thing that kept each of us focused on achieving that goal.

***

So beginning today, Saturday, June 8, 2019, I am announcing a personal moratorium on purchasing any sample libraries for the next three months, until Sunday, September 8, 2019. At that time, I may treat myself to something special, but not until such date arrives. I invite others to join me, either publicly so stating, or via a PM. Free libraries are exempt.

If today is not a good time for you to join me, then consider beginning sometime within the next two weeks, and I will extend my moratorium, accordingly - in solidarity.

In saying this, I know what has been teased, promoted, and that which tempts me already will not abate, just as I also know the wealth of options I currently use. Where my “needs” and “wants” are often confused, I hope to also clarify such objectives over the course of the next three months, during which time I endeavor to also complete the personal ballet project I have been working on, with the tools I currently have at my disposal.

If one begins, but feels they cannot continue the three-month journey, there will be no judgement. If one feels an even shorter term goal is more attainable, hang out during the three months and consider yourself supported, nevertheless. Three months is arbitrary, for the most part, where any personal goal of abstaining is what matters most.

So help us.

EDIT: I forgot to add: "Musicians helping Musicians."


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jun 8, 2019)

"If the rape of your credit card is inevitable; download the library and enjoy it".


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 8, 2019)

Soundhound said:


> SSD purchasing is the next link in the library domino effect chain.



Help....


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 8, 2019)

Soundhound said:


> Do you mean the Plugin Manager? Where you can see that you have Kontakt, but not a list of your Kontakt libraries...
> 
> Or is this some Logic Pro black magic I'm not aware of? (He said flexing his all powerful wishful thinking muscle...)


Patch manager and the Library are your new best friends. Check it out! Takes me 3 minutes to build a template (well, I have one that is just routing and such that I use before I get started) and just a few seconds to add something later on when I need it. No more need for cumbersome templates and slaves; and to stay on topic, I know exactly what I have. Hmm - do I need another flute? Let me check... nah, I'm good.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jun 8, 2019)

stonzthro said:


> Patch manager and the Library are your new best friends. Check it out! Takes me 3 minutes to build a template (well, I have one that is just routing and such that I use before I get started) and just a few seconds to add something later on when I need it. No more need for cumbersome templates and slaves; and to stay on topic, I know exactly what I have. Hmm - do I need another flute? Let me check... nah, I'm good.


I'm following your lead, fairly new to Mac/Logic but I like how you think and mirrors my experiences with other DAW's & Windows, namely Cubase, Studio One, & Live...Thanks!


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 8, 2019)

I'll share my own personal insights in the hopes that it might help take away some of the stress and hand-wringing associated with GAS...

I used to constantly fret about obsessively buying plugins and would get overwhelmed by the sheer number of choices I had accumulated. But I'm finally at peace with all of it after coming to some simple conclusions:

1. Quite honestly, if I wasn't buying plugins, it would be something else. There's usually one primary interest in my life that occupies most of waking thoughts, and that's where I funnel my money. When I was into video production, it was camera gear and effects plugins. When I was into cars, it was accessories and tools. When I was in a rock band, it was guitars... oh so many guitars. When I was into golf, it was clubs, lessons, and golf fees. When I was into video games, it was... well video games. When I got out of college, I frequented poker rooms several nights a week. And so on... Provided I have the funds, it's always something. And even when I've been cash poor, I still somehow find a way to siphon off a little money to feed my current "habit".

So once I learned to be okay with my spending habits, what to do with all these plugins? 

2. I accepted the fact that I'm simply never going to use every single plugin and library I own. For the longest time I stressed about making sure I got my money's worth out of every plugin, which created needless pressure and stress, and often led to creative paralysis. Once I arrived at #1 above, I realized that some plugins I bought simply because I enjoyed the research, the acquisition, the collecting. And now at least, if the need arises, I have the option of one day delving into a new library, but in the meantime, it's perfectly okay to just stick with what I know works.

Which brings me to the next point...

3. Sort of like creating a starting lineup in baseball, I established my core music production libraries and plugins, and accepted that these would form the baseline sound of my studio and music. When the need arises, I'll consider a new rookie plugin, and if it's absolutely phenomenal, I'll work it into the starting lineup. But my core lineup always gets the job done, and most importantly, I'm intimately familiar with this palette of tools, which enables me to work quickly and confidently.

So in conclusion, I'm continuing to buy libraries and plugins (as long as I can afford to) without guilt or regret, knowing full well that I'll realistically only ever use a fraction of my new acqusitions. And that's okay, because I have a core set of music creation and production tools that I'm intimately familiar with and continue to serve me well.

Enjoy what you enjoy, and go make music!


----------



## micrologus (Jun 8, 2019)

stonzthro said:


> Patch manager and the Library are your new best friends.


Good idea. But how do you do the submenus?

Edit: Ok, I found the information here:


----------



## Soundhound (Jun 8, 2019)

Handy! I use quick menus in Kontakt organized by category, Woodwinds, Brass, SFX, Perc, Farts, the usual... It would be lovely to have it all in the Logic library so UVI, Play, synths, Toontrack, Amplesound etc. could be in there as well, all together. 

I still don't use templates much (aside from basic routing, inst group setups etc) - I wonder if there's a way to use the Logic Library and just show what libraries and VSTs are available, rather than individual patches. You have to actually load a kontakt patch for this to work is that right? I suppose you could just make a patch of the first Kontakt instrument from each library...

And how did you get the SF Woods library logo to show up in the header there? When I'm working I'm often thinking 'the Jaeger shorts are good, but what else do I have?' and a visual list to scan through would be nice...




stonzthro said:


> Patch manager and the Library are your new best friends. Check it out! Takes me 3 minutes to build a template (well, I have one that is just routing and such that I use before I get started) and just a few seconds to add something later on when I need it. No more need for cumbersome templates and slaves; and to stay on topic, I know exactly what I have. Hmm - do I need another flute? Let me check... nah, I'm good.


----------



## micrologus (Jun 8, 2019)

Soundhound said:


> And how did you get the SF Woods library logo to show up in the header there? When I'm scanning I'm often thinking 'the Jaeger shorts are good, but what else do I have?' and a visual list to scan through would be nice...


----------



## micrologus (Jun 8, 2019)

stonzthro said:


> Patch manager and the Library are your new best friends. Check it out! Takes me 3 minutes to build a template (well, I have one that is just routing and such that I use before I get started) and just a few seconds to add something later on when I need it. No more need for cumbersome templates and slaves; and to stay on topic, I know exactly what I have. Hmm - do I need another flute? Let me check... nah, I'm good.



Great! I will keep busy for a while, instead of buying new libraries!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 8, 2019)

micrologus said:


> Great! I will keep busy for a while, instead of buying new libraries!


Or you’ll feel the need to buy libraries just to fill the list.


----------



## gpax (Jun 8, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> Or you’ll feel the need to buy libraries just to fill the list.


Oh stop!


----------



## Soundhound (Jun 8, 2019)

Ah, thanks! I thought it got there by magic.



micrologus said:


>


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 8, 2019)

As previously stated here, if you’re buying libraries to cope with something then you”ll likely spend that money somewhere else even if you give up on buying new libraries. There is a benefit to wasting your money on a product that can be useful. If you can stop buying, great, but if the FOMO is too strong, then I still believe the best thing you can do is challenge your creativity. Give the manuals a quick look over. Find out how the library works. Try it out on a track, even a quick one so you get to know what its strengths and weaknesses are. Create an organizational structure in your DAW so you know what you have and where they are.

For me, using studio one, I’ve sorted all my plugins down to type within the instruments menu, and quick load menu in Kontakt. I’ve been going over manuals to get a better understand of what my libraries do and where they can fit in various projects. From reading the manual I’ve made articulation “maps” (not truly available in studio one, but the drum map is fine), and keyswitch macros so I no longer feel stopped by various instruments different setups. Honestly instruments are not a place where I feel I wasted money, but rather on large collections of FX plugins. I mean, how many EQs can you need right? So now I’m doing the same thing with those too. If you have a large toolbox, commit to using your tools. It cant be a waste if you actually use it.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 8, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> Truthfully, it all still sounds a little synthy to me and I have both SSO and HWO Diamond. And the Arks don't sound any better. I'm figuring I need to learn how to properly use them since others seem to make it work, because buying better products only helps so much. Otherwise I would be making such great sounds by now.


If you stick with it you will be greatly rewarded. I wouldn't steer you wrong, my friend.


----------



## gpax (Jun 8, 2019)

I think the gamut of advice in this thread, from the practical to the emotional, is great. 

Even as I pledged going cold-turkey for three months, to support anybody who wants that support, I personally am not in dire need. Moderation may be a more realistic goal for some. 

That being said, if anyone wants any custom Logic icons, I’m happy to share from what I have to perhaps save some time, and aid in inventory management. The resolutions vary slightly, though.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 10, 2019)

Since I've been living out of music for years now, my budget is often very constrained, but unfortunately this doesn't mean that I'm not familiar with the mentioned problem and that I'm immune to it.

Although the limitations can certainly be helpful in "making the right decision", sometimes it's just the opposite. In my case, I've purchased quite a few pieces of music software in the "stepping stones" process, while dreaming of being able to purchase something I've really wanted but I could't afford myself at the time. One of the most obvious examples is buying various limited and cheaper version of software from IK Multimedia and Native Instruments, until I've finally took the plunge and purchased my first Komplete version (9; I'm currently updating to 12). Since then, I've never used anything I've had before that.

For my personal situation, I've invested quite a bit in a collection of 3rd party Kontakt libraries and while I didn't buy too many titles I now wish I've didn't, I often overlook the quality and the possibilities of all the stuff I have available as a Komplete user before purchasing anything else. From now on, things are going to be much different.. (after I install all the new things from Komplete 12, my libraries SSD will be almost full, so I'm counting on that too)


----------



## stevenson-again (Jun 10, 2019)

SBK said:


> I never was like this, when I purchase a library I squeeze the life out of it everyday. But lately I seriously must have a problem, I buy often deals and I even forget the names of them and what I have! This is pathetic! Someone help! I can't keep up with! lol Is there a more scientific-psychological thing here? Or just plain stupid buying stuff on sale?



Dear Christ I so hear you.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jun 10, 2019)

A pic from my studio. 

It’s always nice to believe, a shiny new library will sort out the ‘music’ but we know where all the mess is. 

Clear out the shed, get to work. Easier said than done but almost always the solution! 

You don’t need those toys....want however....


----------



## MartinH. (Jun 10, 2019)

Tanuj Tiku said:


> A pic from my studio.
> 
> It’s always nice to believe, a shiny new library will sort out the ‘music’ but we know where all the mess is.
> 
> ...



Looks fine to me, just don't touch anything as long as it still works :D.


----------



## Garry (Jun 10, 2019)

stonzthro said:


> Patch manager and the Library are your new best friends. Check it out! Takes me 3 minutes to build a template (well, I have one that is just routing and such that I use before I get started) and just a few seconds to add something later on when I need it. No more need for cumbersome templates and slaves; and to stay on topic, I know exactly what I have. Hmm - do I need another flute? Let me check... nah, I'm good.



I also really like this workflow, and have considered it in the past, but the one thing that prevents me using this is that it doesn't seem to import the group number. This seems strange, as everything else is retained in the patch except this. For me, that's a dealbreaker, as I use group number as a key part of my set up.

There are a couple of other ways that can achieve similar to the patch bay user settings, and that's using user channel strips, and one other is to save project templates with each of the instruments you want to use, and then using the Browsers button (near the event list), you can import in a single instrument as you need them. However, this too imports everything EXCEPT group info!!

Anyone have any idea why group info isn't saved across these 3 ways of importing tracks in Logic, and anyway you can force it to do so?

To get around this, the way I work is to have a template that is fully set up (tracks colored, grouped, EQ'ed, panned, leveled, sends loaded, etc), and then have a blank Kontakt instance loaded on each track, that is, not to actually open the instrument in kontakt. Then, when I need the instrument, I just use QuickLoad to open it, and it opens into that existing template structure. That way, I can have all the benefits of a large template, but not have to use up so much RAM. Are there ways to improve on this that don't push RAM up? I think the user patches is better, because that way I wouldn't need to wait for the template to load, but without the group setting being saved, I can't use it.


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 10, 2019)

stonzthro said:


> Patch manager and the Library are your new best friends. Check it out! Takes me 3 minutes to build a template (well, I have one that is just routing and such that I use before I get started) and just a few seconds to add something later on when I need it. No more need for cumbersome templates and slaves; and to stay on topic, I know exactly what I have. Hmm - do I need another flute? Let me check... nah, I'm good.



That's a very eloquent Patch Manager. I wish there was something as easy to use in Reaper.


----------



## MichaelB (Jun 10, 2019)

The magic words “and at this price it’s simply a no-brainer” and out comes my credit card. Is there a dr in the house?


----------



## Arviwan (Jun 10, 2019)

Uhhh... what do "FOMO" and "ROI" stand for ???


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 10, 2019)

Arviwan said:


> Uhhh... what do "FOMO" and "ROI" stand for ???


Fear of missing out. Return on investment.


----------



## YaniDee (Jun 10, 2019)

Arviwan said:


> Uhhh... what do "FOMO" and "ROI" stand for ???


It took me a while to figure out that feat now means featuring..What fast paced busy lives we lead these days..


----------



## cqd (Jun 10, 2019)

Oi!!..

ROI stands for the Republic of Ireland..


----------



## Fredeke (Jun 10, 2019)

SBK said:


> Is there a more scientific-psychological thing here? Or just plain stupid buying stuff on sale?


The scientific-psychological field applicable to plain stupid buying stuff on sale is called "behavioral economics", which my favorite satire cartoonist sums up as "Humans are dumb in predictable ways".

Other psychologists refer to what may motivate you as "the fear of lacking" (roughly translated from French - sorry.) It could also be "the fear of missing out"... Anyway, maybe you should identify your fear (or whatever you're feeling when compulsively buying) and keep that feeling in check - or even reflect on its triggers and/or origins, if you're into that.

We've all been there, I'm afraid.


----------



## Soundhound (Jun 11, 2019)

I have to keep a close eye on this thread, I'm afraid I'm going to miss parts of it.


----------



## dgburns (Jun 11, 2019)

FOMO, not to be mistaken for PROMO


----------



## unclecheeks (Jun 11, 2019)

One of the few nice things about running an older os (10.10) is that a lot of new stuff, especially K6-based is now off limits to me. So lately when I get tempted by a new release (and that’s often!) I look at the system requirements and go “oh never mind then!”. Easy peasy.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 12, 2019)

I don’t make a religion out of following this to the letter, but I stay close: I take a percentage of my income from music and purchase libraries (and hardware, this includes drives, mics, guitars etc) with that percentage and no more. If I’ve made a wrong projection of my upcoming income, it’s rarely more than a few hundred dollars unless I get really lucky or really unlucky.


----------



## Batrawi (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## SBK (Jun 14, 2019)

Some questions, what is Gas and FOMO? 
pff , and why do you use the acronyms and not write the whole meaning?

Quote:

Nah. You still have at least one more level to go:
Accidentally buying stuff you already own.
Of course, in my defense, it was only majestic horns

I am already at that level, I think twice! :D nice! :D :D


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 14, 2019)

GAS is gear acquisition syndrome. Not sure about FOMO. Someone said it earlier in the thread. 

Of course, the term GAS started before everything was virtual.


----------



## SBK (Jun 14, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> GAS is gear acquisition syndrome. .



You certainly can't find that on google!


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 14, 2019)

SBK said:


> You certainly can't find that on google!


Nope. Though it should be in the urban dictionary. 

Found it - FOMO - Fear of missing out.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 15, 2019)

SBK said:


> You certainly can't find that on google!


Actually you can, as long as you search for gas acronym instead of just gas. Here you go:

https://www.google.com/search?q=gas+acronym

Best,

Geoff


----------



## cqd (Jun 15, 2019)

God Dammit..

I was thinking I was gonna get through the summer sales without buying anything..
I was eyeing up the sonarworks reference headphone, and trying to avert my eyes from EW Spaces and the Adventure Brass..

I came across a deal for the full sonarworks this morning and went for it..then almost unconsciously said 'fnck it' and picked up both adv brass and spaces..

I could have done without the brass..Spaces is nice though..


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jun 15, 2019)

cqd said:


> God Dammit..
> 
> I was thinking I was gonna get through the summer sales without buying anything..
> I was eyeing up the sonarworks reference headphone, and trying to avert my eyes from EW Spaces and the Adventure Brass..
> ...


You should never go crazy about a sales from EW. They have 30%, 40%, 50%, 60% sales all year's long... But if you need the stuff right away, cheers!


----------



## cqd (Jun 15, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> You should never go crazy about a sales from EW. They have 30%, 40%, 50%, 60% sales all year's long... But if you need the stuff right away, cheers!



Ah yeah, it was just because it was at 60% off though..it won't really be any cheaper than that..


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jun 15, 2019)

cqd said:


> Ah yeah, it was just because it was at 60% off though..it won't really be any cheaper than that..


Don't worry, I went for it too, even if I have my share of great algo verbs already!...


----------



## Fredeke (Jun 16, 2019)

I may get moderated for this, but I can't resist this thread's opportunity for a bit of self-advertisement:
[UPDATE: ok, not a good idea - am deleting it]


----------



## Uiroo (Jun 16, 2019)

Probably not a good idea Fredeke


----------



## SBK (Jun 16, 2019)

Thanks guys for your awesome replies. It helped a lot

After taking a break for 5 days, I am between now Arturia MicroBrute OR Korg Monogue??
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/cheap-good-analog-synth-to-beef-me-up.83063/

What you think? :D :D :D


----------

